# Incorrect/inconsistent comment count on desktop vs mobile front page



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 14, 2015)

I've noticed that since the site changed, the number of comments on a thread related to a front page news story/rumor is often incorrect, and is entirely different for the mobile version of the front page versus the desktop version.

For example, this thread says "2 COMMENTS" on the desktop front page, and "31 COMMENTS" on the mobile front page.

Also, I've seen "0 COMMENTS" when there were many posts in the thread a number of times.

It's not a big deal, but I figured I'd mention it in case others are experiencing the same bug.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2015)

It's a caching thing. We know about it, the fix isn't quick.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 16, 2015)

This issue should now be fixed, I believe the refresh of the comment count and forum thread order is set to 2 minutes. We used a javascript/ajax solution.


----------

